# FS: 2004 Audi allroad 2.7T Tip



## rvzaudi (Jul 20, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6094489-FS-2004-Audi-Allroad-2.7T-Tip-89.5K

Great car, asking $10,500


----------



## rvzaudi (Jul 20, 2013)

*Price lowered*

see price, photos and details on craigslist: 

http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/3968559878.html


----------

